

Entrepreneurship: The Ultimate White Privilege? - hornokplease
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/08/entrepreneurship-the-ultimate-white-privilege/278727/

======
wellsjohnston
Honestly I think this article really misses the point. Yes, maybe "white
people" have a cushier time with the police and can come back from being a
teenage delinquent. But don't kid yourself into thinking the reason there
aren't more non-white entrepreneurs is because of race. It's not. It's because
of socioeconomic class. And in this country, rich white kids outnumber rich
black kids by a LOT.

See, when you grow up in a wealthy household, you're essentially taught that
you can get what you want. It's no surprise that wealthy dropout kids want to
continue their laziness. What's easier: getting a full time job, or telling
mom and dad you have a business idea and living off their cash while you
"build" whatever it is you are doing in hopes of scoring big? Most of these
guys will fail, but some will win.

Stop making this a thing. It's not about race, it's not a "white privilege".
It's about privilege from wealth, sociology, and human behavior.

